# Huffy Sportsman



## coopdad (May 15, 2011)

Yea, I know... not the most desirable but hey, I gotta start my collection somewhere. 

I got it from a guy selling his recently deceased father's collection. When I arrived at his house the Peugeots and older Schwinns were gone leaving only mostly late 70's low end bikes and new Wal Mart bikes and this one. I offered $30 for it and he said yes. I figured I could Craigslist it or sell the rear hub and get my money back.






Surfing leads me to believe it is a 1966 (serial number 6H677314).

My questions are about the gearing. The handle bar shifter says "L  N  H" I am assuming two speeds (low and high) but the Sturney Archer hub says AW which Sheldon Brown's site says means three speed. Is neutral considered a gear????

Maybe the former owner put a spare wheel on the back? It doesn't shift very well, (hopefully just needing adjustment) and L and H feel nearly the same, but maybe it's me.

Another question about the hub, many forum comments about the hub says one can date the hub by the numbers on it. I and only find a "?"2 and a 10 (the "?" might be a 1). Any guesses on this?








Thanks all for the help.
John


----------



## ZZ3Malibu (May 16, 2011)

Low, Normal, High, maybe????


----------



## IJamEcono (May 16, 2011)

I know these bikes aren't everyone's favorite..but it wasn't made my Huffy. It was made by Raleigh and these bikes are sometimes referred to as Huffeigh. I've had them before and they are solid bikes for getting around town. I always assumed the N meant normal. As for the shifting..add some oil to the hub. Might need it and improve the shifting..as well as a possible adjustment.


----------



## coopdad (May 16, 2011)

Thanks all. I did notice that the oil cap was missing so it is possible that it had its oil leak out. 
I assume Sheldon's site will have info for which oil to use and adjusting the thing. If there is a better site, let me know.
Thanks again!


----------



## partsguy (May 17, 2011)

Funny, I just got done parting out a '73 "Huffeigh" two weeks ago!


----------



## SilverScion (May 20, 2011)

I just got my wife one last month, I've got a thread going on it under the General Discussion Forum.  They make good riders.

-Sean


----------



## JLarkin (May 20, 2011)

That's a great looking bike in a great color.  Nothing to be humble about.


----------



## xtreme_animal (May 29, 2011)

*another modified Huffy*

lol I can go a few goofy gears better. Willing to let it go for the right price, haven't gotten to the cable replacement yet. Has a modified rear wheel and Tokhiem 5 speed derailer.
Mark


----------

